# [Wet Thumb Forum]-lotus Flower



## António Vitor1

not mine









this achievement was made by Luis Queiroga.

nymphaea pubescens flower pics

It's in portuguese, sorry folks, nevertheless it's only congratulations...









Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon November 17 2003 at 01:56 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1

not mine









this achievement was made by Luis Queiroga.

nymphaea pubescens flower pics

It's in portuguese, sorry folks, nevertheless it's only congratulations...









Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon November 17 2003 at 01:56 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards

That's cool! I've never been able to flower nymphaea in anything but a pond. Those are some beautiful flowers.


----------



## António Vitor1

He is very proud...

setup:
450 liters (150x60x50cms), 4x58W normal fluorescent lamps 
substract 5 Kg of green clay (don't know what that is), lots of already decomposed organic matter, normal gravel.

more photos:


----------



## mm12463

Wow that is a great looking flower. Thanks for showing us his flower.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Kevin Jones

trying to find the really horrible pics i have of my nymphea pubescens flowering

I assume that is the species he has, as the colour and leaves look identical to mine


----------



## António Vitor1

thanks Mike, I will try to bring more of this...

Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Sun November 02 2003 at 06:04 AM.]


----------



## António Vitor1

Jonezay, you are right!
it's a Nynphae pubescens...

Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Wed November 12 2003 at 09:09 AM.]


----------



## ScottH.

WOw that thing is huge! That inspires me to get my only floating leafed lotus to flower.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## António Vitor1

I got MY OWN lotus zenkery to produce a flower...

wait a few more days...

















Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Phil Edwards

Congratulations Antonio!


----------



## António Vitor1

Thanks Phil!

Still growing (although very slowly...)

60 hours after previous photo:

"night photo with flash"









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## António Vitor1

still growing...slowly

lotus in the aquarium


















after this flower I will cut some of this plants surface leafs, not Now...









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## alpha

The flower/ plant in the pic is not a lotus. Its a water lilly. Lotus plants have much larger flower and their leaves are a lot bigger.

Alpha


----------



## alpha

Never the less congrats on growing such a beautiful plant.


----------



## António Vitor1

well I bought it from tropica...

it came on a vase with a card saying:
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri) (with some useful information)

I guess it's a lotus, or the guys in tropica are wrong.
A possibility...

A link to my plant:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=019

a link for the nymphaea pubescens (the first pictures from luis queiroga plant (this is not a lotus, it's a nymphaea pubescens)
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=018

I edited my previous posts where I was saying that pubescens was a lotus...









well according to tropica site pics my zenkeri will have a white flower... 
It's half way there!










Regards!
António vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon November 17 2003 at 02:14 PM.]


----------



## alpha

Hi Antonio Vitor,

I guess you are right. when you said lotus I assumed you where taking about _Nelumbo nucifera_. Notice the huge stocky stamen on the flower.
lotus

I guess the word lotus is more broady used to identify various other plants like water lilies.

water lily

Regards,
Alpha


----------



## António Vitor1

There must be something in common with other lotus, not found on most lilies...

why the name Lotus?
Must be some reason for that...

that lotus is from russia, the ancient egiptians did care about another lotus species.

the definition of nymphaea lotus:



> quote:
> 
> Nymphaea lotus
> n : white Egyptian lotus: water lily of Egypt to southeastern
> Africa; held sacred by the Egyptians [syn: lotus, white
> lotus, Egyptian water lily, white lily, Nymphaea
> lotus]


my lotus is in the above category...

definition Lotus:
a)


> quote:
> 
> A name of several kinds of water lilies; as Nelumbium
> speciosum, used in religious ceremonies, anciently in
> Egypt, and to this day in Asia; Nelumbium luteum,
> the American lotus; and Nymph[ae]a Lotus and N.
> c[ae]rulea, the respectively white-flowered and
> blue-flowered lotus of modern Egypt, which, with
> Nelumbium speciosum, are figured on its ancient
> monuments.


taken from here:
dictionary

I guess the name lotus we use, are given to lilies with some connection with religion...









Regards!
António Vitor]

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon November 17 2003 at 03:24 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1

It was the blue lotus (Nymphaea cerulea), the one most used in the ancient egiptian religion...

altough white lily was represented on some ancient egiptian art.

http://www.egyptianmyths.net/lotus.htm

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon November 17 2003 at 05:09 PM.]


----------



## alpha

Thanks for the information, Antonio. Surely very educational. 

I had always thought of lotus as a distinct flower and not as a genus name for variety of water lilies from egypt and asia.

Regards
Alpha


----------



## António Vitor1

the tip of it reached the water surface!









allmoust there...


----------



## António Vitor1

allmoust ...


----------



## António Vitor1

ok...


































... I hope when this flower opens again, it will get all the petals out of the way of the yellow center.









Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Sat November 22 2003 at 07:28 AM.]


----------



## alpha

That flower is just truly beautiful. 
Congrats Antonio


Regards,
Alpha


----------



## António Vitor1

Thanks again Alpha...

well, I really don't know if my flower is totally opened...

there are still lots of petals protecting all the sexual organs of the plant, don't know if this is normal, maybe all the petals must dry and mature a little to open ...

another interesting thing...
this flower moves... she is now at the corner of the tank were the metal halide infra-red radiation doesn't reach it...









[This message was edited by António Vitor on Sun November 23 2003 at 05:04 AM.]


----------



## alpha

Thats a interesting observation you make Antonio. I just remembered that lotus flowers tend close up there petals at sunset and open up again with sunlight, when in a pond. It is quite possible the flower isn't getting enough light in its corner and is moving towards the light.

Regards
Alpha


----------



## António Vitor1

alpha, quite the contrary...

this one is a nocturnal flower, it moved away from the light...
In "day" time this flower is in closing procedure or closed.


----------



## António Vitor1

the last flower only lasted for 4 days...
But I think I was able to provide some assistance with the reproduction (there is no bees here..)








what I got is what surprised me...
very very TINY seeds
I think it's the red stuff in these pictures


















nevertheless I got another flower...(a second one is on the way)









[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon December 08 2003 at 06:11 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards

Congratulations Antonio! Isn't it cool to be able to sexually propegate your on plants? Now all you need to do is get a different variety and make a nice hybrid.


----------



## hixy

António,
can you please tell me what lights you are using.


hixy


----------



## António Vitor1

hope this reply is not too late...
(I was away from the internet for some months)

My lamps:
2x 150W metal halide lamps
4200 kelvin OSRAM HQI NDL/UVS

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Sun February 22 2004 at 06:12 AM.]


----------

